# Kubota Introduces M6 Utility Series



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

With four models...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/kubota-introduces-new-m6-series-utility-tractor-line-with-deluxe-features-NAA-news-release/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I am gonna go buy one next week. As long as my hot lotto ticket I have laying around is a winner.


----------

